# 120litre Trickle Tower - Failed Garage Flooded :(



## Gill (9 Aug 2013)

Going to post this as a thread.
Starting on the Filter this morning. Found a Rubbermaid Bin with a tight fitting lid, so using that for the canister.
Pump will sit underneath the last trickle basket.
Will be using Hozelock click fittings, and Hozelock heavy duty hose pipe.
Trickle trays will be reusing all the media in the current filter. And topping up with ceramic rings and scrubbies. For the water polisher, I will be using Hollow Fibre Pillow Pads(non fire retardant). And for the tower itself will be using a kitchen Veg stand, as it has ready made baskets and is the right diameter and height. And will leave ample room on the base for the pump to sit. 
I will be using taps to control the inlet/outlet flow. 
Will post pix as I am going, as will take a few hours to make this and get the flow right.


----------



## ale36 (9 Aug 2013)

looking forward to seeing some pics this seems interesting i seen a few before on the web so it be interesting to see how you make yours


----------



## Gill (9 Aug 2013)

Forgot that a Trickle Tower needs to be aalot taller than what I had built. Still very pleased with it, and have used to spraybar to create a vortex to circulate particles.
Have planted it with Hydrocotyle and duckweed, as both are great for open air types like these.
Took a few pix and will post them in a bit and a Video.


----------



## Gill (9 Aug 2013)

Here are a few pix, OK this is a Ghetto filter. The sheer volume of it will be beneficial to the tank. And I can customise the planting and baskets to whatever I want them to be.
Little one has been very interested in it, and has been throwing my scaping pebbles into it. As he said there was not enough in it.

The Veggie Rack, fir perfectly without having to be modded.




The Bin I used.




Added the Old media to the top and middle baskets




Quick Video, and showing a few of the live foods
VIDEO0146_zps6c8de2a8.mp4 Video by psgill00 | Photobucket


----------



## foxfish (9 Aug 2013)

That is big enough to filter a 2000 gal koi pond


----------



## Gill (9 Aug 2013)

foxfish said:


> That is big enough to filter a 2000 gal koi pond


 
I know, I always go for OTT when it comes to filtration. The More the better.
Having a little trouble with the levels, should I remove the Glass Inlet and switch back to a Larger Volume Inlet. As I dont think this is coping with the volume of water being pumped back into the tank.


----------



## ale36 (10 Aug 2013)

Ohh WOOW. I didn't realised how big this was until I saw the pic. I thought you where making a filter for a tank this looks like its for a pond? Still pretty clever tho


----------



## Gill (10 Aug 2013)

Should Mention, that the Pump I am using. Was the one I had pumping water for my Old 8by6by5 pond. And this Pumped to the Oase Filter Box and Fountain, Waterfall and Secondary Fry Pond. And Is rated as 5000lph If I remember correctly.
I also used this on the 400G tank for added filtration.


----------



## Gill (10 Aug 2013)

Turned if off, garage was flooded when I went to feed the fish. Oh well, only spent 5.00 in total on the fittings.
Will go back to bidding on an external.


----------



## DrRob (10 Aug 2013)

I was just reading this and wondering about the hozelock fittings until I reached the last post. They're not really designed to not leak, as they're intended for gardens. Is that where you got the leak from?


----------



## foxfish (10 Aug 2013)

O well it was a bit of fun....truth is, such as the efficiency of trickle filters, a small tupperware box will effectively work on a 200l tank.


----------



## Gill (10 Aug 2013)

Yeah I do have A Trickle filter that I made a few years ago. So might dig that out. As All that needs is a bit of plumbing


----------

